# MSM's hypocrisy with the anti-lockdown protests



## Marc_LFD (Nov 30, 2022)

It's great the Chinese people are fighting back against their communist government and the Western media are reporting accurately, but the problem is that the Western media demonized when protests just like it happened in Western countries. That's the part that can never be forgiven nor forgotten.

​
Lockdowns weren't about health safety, it was about control and removing people's freedom. There were kids who took their own lives and parents even murdered their children while they were on lockdown, would it not have happened if they weren't locked down? The kids wouldn't suffer from suicidal thoughts though it's hard to say about the demented parents.


----------



## Viri (Nov 30, 2022)

Nah, BLM "protests" don't spread COVID, at least that's what the media told me in 2020.


----------



## pustal (Nov 30, 2022)

Marc_LFD said:


> It's great the Chinese people are fighting back against their communist government and the Western media are reporting accurately, but the problem is that the Western media demonized when protests just like it happened in Western countries. That's the part that can never be forgiven nor forgotten.
> 
> ​
> Lockdowns weren't about health safety, it was about control and removing people's freedom. There were kids who took their own lives and parents even murdered their children while they were on lockdown, would it not have happened if they weren't locked down? The kids wouldn't suffer from suicidal thoughts though it's hard to say about the demented parents.




You are making a false comparative. China literally has concentration camps for sick people, people aren't told to stay at home, they are taken from home by force.

And the situation is so bad in China because Xi refused to purchase western vaccines while the chinese vaccines are mostly ineffective.

And the protests are as much calling out the incompetence of the government as it's dictatorial rule. Xi is notorious for killing not only opposition, as potential opposition - taking out anyone he sees smart under him - as the messengers themselves, leaving people afraid to communicate with him. Many of these measures are being done by administratives that interpret misinformed orders without questioning details out of fear. The most grandiose, are being done by idiots that think it's a good idea to get under Xi's radar for what they think it's positive. This all results in a big mess.

This is not a science dinying, anti-vaxer, conspiracy theory protest, this is anti-incompetence, anti-violence, anti-autoritarianism, pro-information and jornalistic freedom. The real deal.


----------



## EldritchPenumbra (Nov 30, 2022)

My bet is that people will forget, they always seem to forget. Change the news tomorrow, and they'll forget what was important the day prior.


----------



## CommanderCool (Nov 30, 2022)

op's false equivalence is wild


----------



## Nothereed (Nov 30, 2022)

pustal said:


> And the situation is so bad in China because X refused to purchase western vaccines while the chinese vaccines are mostly uneffective.


To add a bit of meta commentary here. Reminder that the vaccines were planned to released without a patent (making it possible for any country to reproduce it for a low cost)
 and then bill gates came along and put a patent on it. (I'm simplifying a bit, but that's what essentially happened)


I don't believe we should patent life saving vaccines, just saying.


Marc_LFD said:


> There were kids who took their own lives and parents even murdered their children while they were on lockdown, would it not have happened if they weren't locked down?


1. United States lockdown's were not like anything how china did it. (china's version is essentially, get shot if you don't obey. Or just vanish. Both are simply put. Awful.

 United States did it in a non criminal way. As in, not put on a criminal record.)
2. Look if your going to bring up suicide , maybe not be the party that actively bans a certain type of care that helps reduce those rates? Just saying.


----------



## Taleweaver (Nov 30, 2022)

I like how the first part of the first sentence is actually news...and from there on out goes full blogpost with personal opinion, complete with probably the wildest story he could find. 


Marc_LFD said:


> It's great the Chinese people are fighting back against their communist government and the Western media are reporting accurately



I actually agree. The rest of the world has decently working vaccines whereas China apparently has half-assed ones that barely work. Whether that causes the low vaccination rate or is a consequence is something I don't want to go into detail about, but either way the result is that they haven't progressed much since the start of the situation.



Marc_LFD said:


> but the problem is that the Western media demonized when protests just like it happened in Western countries. That's the part that can never be forgiven nor forgotten.


They did when there wasn't an alternative. They were right to do so. Your opinion that they weren't is just that: your opinion. Not sure why you act all patriotic like ("never be forgiven nor forgotten"...dafuq? Did you overdosed on world war 2 documentaries or something?).


Marc_LFD said:


> Lockdowns weren't about health safety, it was about control and removing people's freedom.


Yeah, I've heard that spiel before. There's something to be said for China (why the fuck don't they allow foreign vaccines? Or import them and test them rather than use bad ones combined with draconian lockdown measures?), but I think you're no longer talking about China and more about your imagination (hint: the Chinese lockdowns happen RIGHT NOW. Not in the past!).



Marc_LFD said:


> There were kids who took their own lives and parents even murdered their children while they were on lockdown, would it not have happened if they weren't locked down? The kids wouldn't suffer from suicidal thoughts though it's hard to say about the demented parents.


Dude...seriously?


----------

